# Difference between video and audio rca cables?



## cydonia

Is there any difference between audio and video rca cables? The ones I have are colored black and white while my speakers require yellow and red rya plugs. Would using the black and white rca cables damage the speakers in any way?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Essentially no - the colors are only there to keep you from mixing them up when you're hooking up the system. I've used 75ohm video coax cables as digital audio cables and analog audio cables; analog video cables being used for analog audio isn't going to cause any damage. Just make sure you hook up the correct ports to match.


----------



## tme110

the only difference is the color.  It's all just a cable so you're not going to hurt anything,
   
  Coax cables, which have RCA connectors, are different in that they have a higher resistance and should only be used for coax connectins but youre still not going to hurt anything.


----------

